# 9 week old puppy not eating much



## Ah1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, after a bit of advice, we have a 9 week old shichon puppy, has been with us for a week, first vaccinations have been done, yesterday he ate breakfast as normal a mixture of James wellbeloved puppy kibble & pedigree puppy meat, yesterday lunchtime he hardly ate any, same again last night, this morning I was hoping he would eat like normal but again he has barely touched it, had about 12 grams in total. He, so far is pooing and weeping as normal and has been his playful self before flopping back in his bed for more sleep. Do I need to be concerned over his lack of eating or is he just having one of those, it's too hot can't be bothered days? Due back at the vets next week for 2nd lots of jabs, he has been out but only on our garden to do his business and I made the vet aware of this and it was fine. He is also up to date with worming. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Andrea


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Is that the food he came with??? if so can you not ring the breeder for some advice. I know when mine was a pup he had 2 meals meat and 2 meals rice pudding. If in doubt ring the vet.


----------



## Ah1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

No he came with bakers biscuits and butchers meat, on the advice of the vet I changed him to what he is now on and has been on for 6 days and eating it no problems, until yesterday.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If it's just a day, and just not much food going in, I wouldn't be too worried. If he's not drinking too, I'd be off to the vet.


----------



## Ah1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

Drinking plenty, turned his nose up at lunch again but ate scrambled egg, probably a fussy eater like the rest of the kids in this house!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

vaccinations can upset some puppies appetite, he's drinking so thats good. Maybe try him with little and often until he gets his appetite back. if in doubt contact the vet!


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

My puppy is a nightmare! she turned her nose up at so many different foods. she came with ready brek for breakfast with puppy milk, iams mixed with butchers for lunch and tea and then some puppy milk before bed. She ate all of this fine but i wanted a better quality dog food so i tried wainwrights salmon and potato and she hated it, then i tried james wellbeloved turkey and rice which she loved, we got lamb and rice james wellbeloved but she didnt like that, so we got wainwrights chicken and rice that she didnt like :/
we then tried some of the cheaper brands that she liked but needed meat with it too! we've finally tried vets kitchen which you can pick up from asda for about 6 quid and she's scoffing the lot!

i never knew how piccy puppies could be :/ my boxers used to inhale their food so it's all new to me


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am surprised the vet suggested changing the pups diet so quickly.

Are you soaking the kibble? If not I would suggest that you soak it with some warm water as this will release some lovely smells and either put some of his wet food in or maybe drizzle a little sunflower oil or a sardine or a little green minced tripe - if he doesn't eat that I would be very surprised.

If the pup doesn't eat within 15 mins take it away and fridge it and then offer at next meal. No titbits inbetween meals.


----------



## Ah1975 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thankyou for all your replies. ate much better last night and so far today. i think the hot weather has alot to do with it too!


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am a little concerned that a toy breed cross was allowed to go home at only eight weeks old, most breeders keep small breeds for several weeks longer. Some dogs just aren't big eaters and if it is only a day I wouldn't be overly concerned just yet, but I would keep an eye on it. Be VERY careful about hypoglycemia with a small breed that age however. One of my own dogs had it as a puppy after a relatively short period of not eating, and it can be fatal if not caught in time. Here is a bit more information on it.

Hypoglycemia Requires Quick Intervention in Toy and Small Breeds | American Shih Tzu Club


----------

